# Star Trek Remastered...airs Sept 16th



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

This is posted at StarTrek.com...TV Guide.com also has an article on it!!

08.31.2006 
Remastering Star Trek: TOS FX, Music Enhanced


Star Trek journeys to the 21st century as the Original Series returns to broadcast syndication for the first time in 16 years with brand-new digitally remastered episodes to celebrate its 40th anniversary. 
CBS Paramount Domestic Television has officially announced that they are releasing digitally remastered episodes of Star Trek, with all new special effects and music, to celebrate the groundbreaking series' 40th anniversary, according to John Nogawski, president of CBS Paramount Domestic Television. 

The Star Trek episodes will begin airing on the more than 200 stations that own the rights to the weekend broadcast syndication window starting September 16. (As always, please check your local listings for station and dates.) The plan is for all 79 episodes of the Original Series to be remastered, with the first batch of episodes chosen from a list of Star Trek fans' favorite shows. With the running order to be determined, it's unlikely to follow the classic air-date order or production order format familiar to fans.

"Star Trek redefined science-fiction and constantly pushed the envelope with concepts that were ahead of their time," Nogawski said. "By giving the series a digital upgrade using the best technology available today, it will continue to be a leader in cutting-edge television programming as we introduce the series to a new generation of viewers." 

The most noticeable change will be redoing many of the special effects, created with 1960s technology, with 21st century computer-generated imagery (CGI). Upgrades include:

Space ship exteriors – The Enterprise, as well as other starships, will be replaced with state of the art CGI-created ships. The new computer-generated Enterprise is based on the exact measurements of the original model, which now rests in the Smithsonian Institution in Washington, D.C. 
Show opening – The Enterprise and planets seen in the main title sequence will be redone, giving them depth and dimension for the first time. 
Galaxy shots – All the graphics of the galaxy, so frequently seen through the viewscreen on the Enterprise's bridge, will be redone. 
Exteriors – The battle scenes, planets and ships from other cultures (notably the Romulan Bird of Prey and Klingon Battle Cruisers) will be updated. 
Background scenes – Some of the iconic, yet flat, matte paintings used as backdrops for the strange, new worlds explored by the Enterprise crew will get a CGI face-lift, adding atmosphere and lighting.
The refurbished episodes also feature higher quality sound for the famous opening theme. The original score by Emmy Award-winning composer Alexander Courage, has been re-recorded in state-of-the-art digital stereo audio with an orchestra and a female singer belting out the famous vocals. A digitally remastered version of William Shatner's classic original recording of the 38-word "Space, the final frontier..." monologue continues to open each episode.

The remastered episodes have been converted from the original film into a High-Definition format, which gives viewers a clearer, crisper, more vibrant picture than before, even when viewed in standard definition. Once stations upgrade and start broadcasting HD signals, the episodes will be all ready for viewers to enjoy in HD. 

There is no confirmation as yet if, or when, these episodes will eventually appear on DVD, HD-DVD or Blu-Ray. More news as it breaks!


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

Here's the TV GUIDE article...

Behold Star Trek's "new" Enterprise. 

Star Trek purists, take a deep breath! On Sept. 16, the iconic ‘60s series will return to syndication for the first time since 1990, but with a startling difference: All 79 episodes are being digitally remastered with computer-generated effects not possible when Gene Roddenberry created the show 40 years ago. The news could cause Roddenberry loyalists to have a collective cow, but the longtime Trek staffers in charge of the makeover say they're honoring the late maestro's vision, not changing it. 
"We're taking great pains to respect the integrity and style of the original," says Michael Okuda, who spent 18 years as a scenic-art supervisor on Star Trek films and spin-offs. "Our goal is to always ask ourselves: What would Roddenberry have done with today's technology?" Okuda's teammates on the two-year project are his wife, Denise Okuda, with whom he's authored several Trek reference books, and 14-year Trek production vet David Rossi. 

The upgraded episodes — to be shown out of order and one per week — will kick off with "Balance of Terror," a big fan favorite "that gives us a chance to really show off the ‘new' Enterprise," says Okuda. "The exterior of the ship now has depth and detail, and it will fly more dynamically." (Click here for a larger version of the image at left.) Painted backdrops will also be brought to life: Once-empty star bases will have CGI people milling about, while static alien landscapes have been given slow-moving clouds and shimmering water. Okuda notes that a view of Earth in the 1966 episode "Miri" has been "replaced with a more accurate image, now that we've gone into deep space and looked back at ourselves."


Trek's opening theme is also getting an overhaul: The music has been re-recorded in stereo with a bigger orchestra, and a new singer has been hired to wail those famous but wordless vocals. And goofs will be corrected: In "The Naked Time," there was no beam coming out of Scotty's phaser when he tried to cut through the bulkhead outside Engineering. Now there is. 

Star Trek fans, pick up the new TV Guide to see what William Shatner and Leonard Nimoy have to say about the series' 40th anniversary.

Send in your comments about this article to [email protected].


----------



## cinc2020 (May 10, 2004)

I, for one, can't wait to see these. I haven't seen a TOS episode in many, many years, and I think it's wonderful that they're getting a facelift.

I sincerely hope they end up on DVD. I suspect they will.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*what nobody is talking about...*

I'm glad to have these new versions to choose from. It's not as if they are coming to your house to take away your current DVDs..you can still have a record of the original effects

What I'm concered about is whether these new releases will be further chopped for more commercials. I presume the whole episodes will be available for future retail sales, but the new versions that air in syndication will have to meet the current 42 miute broadcast time (down from their 50-52 minute original broadcast lenght)

what more will we lose?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I would be very concerned with cutting the running time down to 42 minutes from about 52 minutes. That 's about 20% of the story deleted and is too much in my opinion.

Huzz


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

As long as Paramount/ CBS Home Vid continues to make the original incarnation of the series available in its original form I find it hard to object too loudly to the proposed face-lift. If nothing else it will be an interesting curiosity item. I just hope the task is performed by people who know what they're doing.

Clearly Paramount is serious about keeping the franchise alive, and in order to do so they need to attract a new generation of fans. I'm skeptical as to how many younger audience members will tune in to watch TOS even with "new and improved" music and FX, but I guess we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I agree!! Great idea if they don't cut it down. I am a child of TOS era so grew up with it and am in great support of the idea.


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

If it creates more TOS fans, especially younger ones, I am for it. The storys and characters are the same. The message is still there.


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

If it looks anything like TrekEnhanced.com's work then I just can't wait. They sure did a good job of keeping this under wraps. I have not heard of this being worked on at all. And we only have to wait 18 days to see it. That's awesome!!!!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I agree with Carson's view, but with the caveat that the running time remains unaltered.

Huzz


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

CessnaDriver said:


> If it creates more TOS fans, especially younger ones, I am for it. The storys and characters are the same. The message is still there.


So Say We All! 

Ooops! Wrong series.  

Seriously, tho, I don't mind them changing certain aspects of the original footage to "update it" for that very reason. While some purists use the term "pandering" to attract younger fans, I don't see where it really hurts anything other than some people's delicate sensibilities and it can only help the franchise by attracting more fans. 

I have to say, tho, that I don't know that there was a reason to change the opening music sequence. I think that the original was just fine as it was, but will reserve final judgement on that - as well as the whole deal - 'til after I've seen it on the little screen.


----------



## Flux Chiller (May 2, 2005)

CGI is fine, but we'll all be looking at it going "wow, nice CGI!". It never looks realistic enough in my opinion. There is absolutely nothing wrong with the original shots of the Enterprise model. All that is wrong is the crass way it flies across the screen at a funny angle, and the dubious backgrounds. 

I do so hope that it will it be edited to make it politically correct - delete the skirts, delete Kirk's womanising, delete people getting killed, replace Kirk's speech with "...where no ONE has gone before". 
And re-doing the title song? Why? There's absolutely nothing wrong with it as it is! 

Yep, it should be really special this effort. I still haven't bought the first round of DVDs as they are so expensive here in England. But I had better get on with it or I may miss out altogether.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

DOom and GLOom! 

_*DOOM AND GLOOM!*_


----------



## Flux Chiller (May 2, 2005)

While I am on my soapbox as a lover of Original Motion Picture Scores, I must say that choral work has become such a cliche in scores now. It sounds SO overly melodramatic the way they do it. I like the understated first season theme less wailing female thanks very much.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Dave Hussey said:


> I would be very concerned with cutting the running time down to 42 minutes from about 52 minutes. That 's about 20% of the story deleted and is too much in my opinion.
> 
> Huzz


I don't think they could shave 10 minutes from each episode without people getting seriously annoyed, my _guess _ is they'll charge more for fewer coommercials, or give it a longer time slot.

It certainly sounds cool in theory, I liked how they they handled the effects on the "Trials and Tribulations" ep of _DS9_, and the technology has certainly improved since that was shot.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

September 16th: Star Trek Remastered Airs.

September 17th: The flood gates open on "This and/or that was wrong on the Enterprise" discussions here on Hobbytalk


----------



## Richard Compton (Nov 21, 2000)

What networks are they airing on? That's not too far away, so someone should have a good idea.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Ohio_Southpaw said:


> September 16th: Star Trek Remastered Airs.
> 
> September 17th: The flood gates open on "This and/or that was wrong on the Enterprise" discussions here on Hobbytalk



I wouldn't even say on the 17th. I think it will be five minutes after the credits end on the 16th. Long enough to get some computers booted.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

Opus Penguin said:


> I wouldn't even say on the 17th. I think it will be five minutes after the credits end on the 16th. Long enough to get some computers booted.


I was giving them the benefit of the doubt, but I am forced to agree with you... :thumbsup:


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> It certainly sounds cool in theory, I liked how they they handled the effects on the "Trials and Tribulations" ep of _DS9_, and the technology has certainly improved since that was shot.


Apples and Oranges. Greg Jein built physical models of the "E," station K-7, and the Klingon cruiser for T&T. "In a Mirror, Darkly" is a much better comparison.


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

Opus Penguin said:


> I wouldn't even say on the 17th. I think it will be five minutes after the credits end on the 16th. Long enough to get some computers booted.


Who needs to boot a computer? We'll be sitting there kibbitzing from our wireless laptops during commercials!!


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

I'm speed reading through all this to catch up. I gather no word on what channels or networks will air it. CBS regular TV or a cable channel like Sci-Fi? September 16th is only a couple weeks away!


----------



## Flux Chiller (May 2, 2005)

Is it just an April fool's joke, in September?


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Joeysaddress said:


> If it looks anything like TrekEnhanced.com's work then I just can't wait.



Ugh, I sure hope not, I think that looks really amatuerish. If it looks like that it will bomb for sure.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

I think the article I read said that it would be syndicated.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I suspect the "40th Anniversary Special" ("Balance of Terror") will get a well-hyped prime-time kick-off on CBS, with the remainder of the series going out over "The CW."

What's The CW, you ask?... 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_CW


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Nova Designs said:


> Ugh, I sure hope not, I think (the work TrekEnhanced did) looks really amatuerish.


I've known Daren Dochtorman for over twenty years so I'm a bit biased, but the FX he cranked out _by himself_ on his Mac back in `03 were never intended to be broadcast quality. 

This quote, posted today on D.D.'s TrekEnhanced site, puts things in perspective...

_"I want to first thank all of you for your wonderful support and encouragement I’ve received over the past few months that I put this stuff out there. This has been the culmination of a long and fun climb to try and contribute to something that has been a part of my life for as long as I can remember. This past week I’ve received countless emails asking about my involvement in the rumored CBS Enhanced Star Trek Original Series project. It was my friendship and respect for the people involved in it now that kept me from mentioning it until now... but now that it’s been officially announced, I can say that although I’m not involved in it in any official capacity, they have my support and good wishes. Dave Rossi and Mike Okuda are friends of mine and I have known them both for a long time. I met Dave when we were both on a radio show called “Talk Trek” back in the early 90s... He was working in the Star Trek - TNG production office at the time, and was one of the most steadfast fans of the original series I have ever met. The Okudas, you probably well know already, are keepers of the flame for Star Trek and are champions of the spirit of the Original Show. I have full confidence that they will all do their best to make sure that the new Enhanced episodes will remain true to the look and feel of TOS, and that the new project will Augment, rather than replace, the original 79.

Am I disappointed that I’m not involved? You bet. But you have to look at these things pragmatically. I am a lone provider... that means I don’t have a visual effects company behind me... it’s just little ole’ me. All these Trek Enhanced bits that you’ve seen here were done by myself and my “massive” render farm of a G4 Mac Desktop and 17” Powerbook. I’ve advanced a bit since those years ago that these pieces were made, but my situation is pretty much the same. I did put in a bid on this project, and had it budgeted with the fact that it would require setting up a facility to do the job. That put me at an immediate disadvantage to companies who already had their infrastructure set up, and existing projects already in place to support it. When I worked on the Star Trek - The Motion Picture: Director’s Edition project, I had the benefit of my friends at Foundation Imaging there to support us. Though I knew people at Eden FX and Zoic, I didn’t wanna come to them right away because this project was so much “pie in the sky” at the time... Three years ago when I pitched it, and certainly 10 years ago when I was just tinkering with my computer making Star Trek animations. When I pitched “Enhanced” to Paramount back in ’03, it met with positive response from several levels of the corporation, at first... only to recieve a quick “No, Thank you” with no other reason than “We saw a proposal like this before and we’re not interested”... I learned that that proposal was the one done by Digital Stream a few years ago... which had the right idea, but in my opinion lacked the proper look and feel.

People have asked me if I was inspired by the Star Wars Special Editions... no. That is the inspiration for the accountants when they see how much a “re-do” can make. I would say that I was much more inspired by Dennis Muren’s unheralded updating of the effects for the classic film “Rocketship X-M” If you haven’t seen it, track it down at a local video store... it is a seamless use of modern effects techniques to replicate the look and feel of effects done in the 50s. If you didn’t know anything had been done, you wouldn’t know which were original effects and which were done in 1982.

This is the kind of thing that I love, and find inspiration from. It’s the kind of thinking that I had for the Trek Enhanced project, and the feeling that I think that Mike Okuda and Dave Rossi want in the CBS project. I hope that real world concerns like time and budget don’t interfere with that. 

I look forward to seeing what they’ve done."

- Daren R. Dochterman
Los Angeles, CA
August 31, 2006
_


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Richard Compton said:


> What networks are they airing on? That's not too far away, so someone should have a good idea.


I saw the anouncement on "THE FEED" (a segment on G4TV) last night (8/30/06). They have it listed for weeknights at 11:00 pm EST.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Carson Dyle said:


> I've known Daren Dochtorman for over twenty years so I'm a bit biased, but the FX he cranked out _by himself_ on his Mac back in `03 were never intended to be broadcast quality.


Hey Carson, not trying to be offensive. I work in the VFX business, similar to Daren. I understand how to make a pitch and a proof of concept as I've done many. I don't know Daren personally, but I do know several people who he has worked with on the TMP DVD at Foundation Imaging. All great guys who love their work and did the best job they could with the time they had. 

I did my own Trek stuff about the same time as he did and even some stuff a year earlier than that. And I did it all by myself as well. Its not so much a matter of how many people you have working on it, or what programs you use or how much money is invested in the project that will make it good (although it can help). Its about your eyes and your talent and your artistic vision. I.E. how you think it should look and your ability to achieve that look. People have a lot of different ideas about that. One only has to look at all the little re-imagined Trek tests and the millions of online Trek renders and ship designs to see what I'm talking about.

I guess what I'm saying is I'm not partial to how Daren conceived and executed the look he came up with. I feel the same about his work on the calendars. I'm just not partial to it. I watched his videos, even looked at the side by side stuff and came away liking the original more. I know its not popular to have an opinion like mine, but I tend to be brutally honest.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

The Bussards don't look right.


----------



## Quintillus (Jul 2, 2002)

I got the impression that they would air on the same station that currently airs Star Trek: Enterprise in syndication, perhaps even replacing it.


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

I like they redo the effects with CGI but two tings…

If the “enhanced” TOS E shows an Aztec like Defiant in ”In a mirror darkly” is it canon? Cos the real TOS E definitely did NOT have an Aztec scheme! 

What about the Gorn and Mugatuu…. Or the other creatures where a guy was in a rubber suit. Are they going to b replaced with new versions too? So that the Gorn commander in “Arena” will look like the Gorn in that ENT episode? 

Anyway.. since I am in Germany I wont see the enhanced TOS for some time, but contacted my uncle in the states to record it for me so he can send it over for me to watch


----------



## omnimodel (Oct 9, 2004)

Just as long as they make sure Greedo shoots first...

All kidding aside, I found this news a little disconcerting. Perhaps I'm a little too sensitive to Orwellian things (because there seem to be so many lately), but it seems that as a society we are getting more and more used to history being rewritten, particularly in the areas of culture and works of art. The original series is more than simply a TV show; it is part of our culture and represents a specific era in our history. In a work of art, the methods and mediums used to create it are just as much a part of the story as the final piece. Would the Sistine Chapel be as impressive if it were airbrushed, silkscreened, or projected onto the ceiling? The image would still be the same, but part of the mystique is the thought of Michaelangelo having to paint it all by hand.

While I understand that some Paramount suits think this will bring in new viewers, this theory is flawed. The original series did not spawn so many fans and endure for 40 years because of the effects, and I highly doubt that effects are keeping viewers away. If special effects bring in audience, then why is it that as every subsequent series improved effects they had less and less viewers?


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

So I scroll through looking for pictures. Do I have to do everything myself? Fine... :tongue: 

This is from the TVGuide.com article.










Looks to me like the Defiant with new numbers, which is what I would've done. So, was the IaMD Defiant built for Ent or was it built for this project? hmmmmm....


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*Gabaron...*

At the risk of dodging the lightning bolts for saying so...

These guys (Paramount, CBS ) now OWN Star Trek. So the answer is YES, everything that they do to the episodes from now on becomes CANON.

You can consider it a "New Testament" if that helps your analogy.

Just as the Bible contains inconsistancies and contradictions but is still revered canon, so shall these newest chapters also be added to the canon of Trek

the division will now be between TOS:OT (old Testament) and TOS:NT (New Testament)


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

guartho said:


> So I scroll through looking for pictures. Do I have to do everything myself? Fine... :tongue:
> 
> This is from the TVGuide.com article.
> 
> ...


I seriously doubt that TIIC were thinking that far ahead two years ago when they brought us IaMD. More likely, the CGI Defiant that we saw in that episode influenced their decision to "enhance" TOS' episodes w/CGI.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Quintillus said:


> I got the impression that they would air on the same station that currently airs Star Trek: Enterprise in syndication, perhaps even replacing it.


Viacom's UPN Network will cease to exist in mid-September. It will be replaced by a new network known as CW (see my second-to-last-post).


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Nova Designs said:


> I know its not popular to have an opinion like mine, but I tend to be brutally honest.


Far be it from me to question your (or anyone's) aesthetic judgement. As you say, different people tend to view these things differently. Clearly I hold Daren's work in higher regard than you do (warts and all), but it's not the sort of disagreement that would ever "offend" me.

The purpose of my post was simply to set the record straight in terms of the level of finish Daren was striving for.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> ust as the Bible contains inconsistancies and contradictions but is still revered canon, so shall these newest chapters also be added to the canon of Trek


PM sent


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

guartho said:


> Looks to me like the Defiant with new numbers, which is what I would've done. So, was the IaMD Defiant built for Ent or was it built for this project? hmmmmm....



I don't think that's the same model. The textures definitely aren't the same.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I will watch it to see what they look like. but I still have the original DVDs. I perfered to have the effects cleaned up, like remove the grainy look, and color shifts.


----------



## Flux Chiller (May 2, 2005)

Surely that photo isn't indicative of what we are going to get? The planet is superb but the ship looks pathetic!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

The planet is a photograph, the model is CG and it supposedly what we're getting. Notice the lit "windows" on the nacelle struts.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*Huh? Wha?*



Raist3001 said:


> PM sent



I didn't get the message

please resend....Norman, co-ordinate... :freak:


----------



## James B. Elliott (Jan 29, 2001)

There are other nice "updates" to TOS effects beyond Trek Enhanced. For instance http://www.scottgammans.net/weblog/star_trek/doomsday_machine_project/
is a pretty nice effort, in my opinion.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^That's "Prof Moriarty" from TrekBBS. He's doing very nice stuff - just for fun.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

I think it's kinda neato!!!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

As an FYI, EdenFX lost their bid to do the special effects on this project, but they are holding out hope they will still get to come on board. You can read more about this in the article here:

http://trekmovie.com/2006/08/31/trek-movie-report-talks-to-edenfx-about-hdtv-treksee-their-test-footage/

For those that don't know, EdenFX worked on the special effects for STar Trek Enterprise. Why they did not get the bid I will never know.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I wonder why, with all the test of The Doomsday Machine, why it was not picked first. The say fans picked Balance of Terror.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

^^Lloyd,
maybe they plan to use the "hiding in the comet's trail" scene as a showcase for the new effects or the warbird's destruction. or just the warbird itself.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I read that it would be shown on about 200 local stations. I am guessing now, that the same station showing Enterprise, will show it. I now have to get the antenna fixed. I don't watch TV, except for DVDs.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I wonder why, with all the test of The Doomsday Machine, why it was not picked first. The say fans picked Balance of Terror.



Because _everyone_ does TDDM! Hell, I picked "Balance of Terror" for my project too. Better story, more interesting FX shots and not something everyone has done already.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Opus Penguin said:


> As an FYI, EdenFX lost their bid to do the special effects on this project, but they are holding out hope they will still get to come on board. You can read more about this in the article here:
> 
> http://trekmovie.com/2006/08/31/trek-movie-report-talks-to-edenfx-about-hdtv-treksee-their-test-footage/
> 
> For those that don't know, EdenFX worked on the special effects for STar Trek Enterprise. Why they did not get the bid I will never know.



Well, I suspect its because it would've cost a lot more. Doing it in house is usually cheaper... it remains to be seen if they will be able to do as good a job. 

BTW their test footage looks pretty nice... for what it is. Probably the closest thing to a CG version of the original... although the model needs some work.


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

To me Trek is a near perfect thing and not because of it's visual effects. I think they run the risk of diluting the iconic nature of the original series. I really can't see any additions or tweaks to the show as truly real Star Trek but rather something grafted on. 

Maybe if they learn from messing with TOS they can go back and fix Enterprise. :tongue:


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

G4 did not list the enhanced Star Trek, only the classic marathons (Sat morning, folks, HOURS of it!!!) and that 2.0 rubbish. IF this is going to show somewhere, I would expect some stations to MENTION it by now.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Stimpson J. Cat said:


> Maybe if they learn from messing with TOS they can go back and fix Enterprise. :tongue:


I was thinking that,too. 
But I believe that the tweaks to TOS, is really to bring it into line with all the other series.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Lloyd Collins said:


> But I believe that the tweaks to TOS, is really to bring it into line with all the other series.



Which is exactly BACKWARDS.


They _still_ don't get it.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I read that it would be shown on about 200 local stations. I am guessing now, that the same station showing Enterprise, will show it. I now have to get the antenna fixed. I don't watch TV, except for DVDs.


Bonk!!!!

Wrong answer.

Enterprise was a UPN show.

Now about the most popular show UPN has is Top Model, a show about a bunch of whining self-obsessed anorexic bean poles that look more like pre-pubescent boys then women. Oddly enough hosted by a fairly curvy and attractive Tyra Banks, whose most valuable contribution and skill seems to be the ability to kept her nipples looking like she's walking through the frozen foods section of the supermarket 24/7.

CBS has bought the franchise and Paramount from what I understand, but I don't think they bought UPN(not that it would be the first time I'm mistaken, but I seem to hear that from multiple sources).

So there is a good chance it will end up on your local CBS affilliate, not UPN.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

There IS no UPN anymore. They merged with the WB network to form the CW network.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Chuck, I did not explain it right. I meant to say, the same local channel where I live, that has Enterprise. It is a FOX station. But if my local CBS station gets it, that is better.


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

This all comes across as a little nuts. 

I only have one question.
Are they going to put Chekov in Space seed?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Doom and Gloom! 

*DOOM and GLOOM!*


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Shaddup, Jeff.  

WHERE THE HELL AM I SUPPOSED TO SEE THIS THING???

And when will I see new Doctor Who? Hey, let's go back and rework all the FX shots from all the Doctor Who episodes. They need it far more than Star Trek. It's only about... 40 years worth of production.

I want to see an enhanced digital rework special edition of Plan 9 From Outer Space.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> ^^Lloyd,
> maybe they plan to use the "hiding in the comet's trail" scene as a showcase for the new effects or the warbird's destruction. or just the warbird itself.


 [Trekkie Mode] There is no "warbird" in balance of terror. Warbird is the Next Generation Romulan ship. The ship in BoT is referred to as a "Bird of Prey," though I believe that term came about after the fact, and it's never called that on screen. [/Trekkie]


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

^^^[Darlek Mode]*EXTERMINATE! EXTERMINATE!*[/Darlek Mode]


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

[SciFi Geek]Of course, you meant "Dalek", not "Darlek". Everybody knows that Dalek's hail from Dr. Who and say "EXTERMINATE! EXTERMINATE!", whereas the Darlek's... Uh... Darlek's... Daryl Likes... :freak: (Brain siezes up at this point) [/SciFi Geek]


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Darlek, Star Track, Nuke-ular ...it's just how we pronouncify stuff 'round here. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> [SciFi Geek]Of course, you meant "Dalek", not "Darlek". Everybody knows that Dalek's hail from Dr. Who and say "EXTERMINATE! EXTERMINATE!", whereas the Darlek's... Uh... Darlek's... Daryl Likes... :freak: (Brain siezes up at this point) [/SciFi Geek]


So, what is you point? Darleks are the nice twins of the Daleks, I though all Dr. what ever his name is, knew that. 

(Flinging Tribbles at Jeffrey as I leave.)


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

> I want to see an enhanced digital rework special edition of Plan 9 From Outer Space.


 :lol:


----------



## Richard Compton (Nov 21, 2000)

I was just wondering...if it's only a few weeks away, why so little promotion?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*Forgive Me, John*

It was a rookie mistake. I feel I must turn in my pointed ears and move out of the basement


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I could never take the Daleks seriously as villains. They always came across as enraged water heaters with a toilet plunger. Unstopping a sink with ferocity seems to be about as malevolent as they could possibly get.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

> *Trek Ace* wrote:
> I could never take the Daleks seriously as villains. They always came across as enraged water heaters with a toilet plunger. Unstopping a sink with ferocity seems to be about as malevolent as they could possibly get.


*
Ex-plunge-icate!!*


----------



## spacecraft guy (Aug 16, 2003)

From the Paramount TV website:

STAR TREK (The Original Series) 2006/07 Basic Information
This information is subject to change and was last updated on 08/11/06. 



The 2006/07 Season of STAR TREK runs 09/16/06 (week of 09/11/06) through 09/09/07. 



STAR TREK is a one-hour, weekly show. It is pitched via Pathfire on Thursdays before the weekend window begins. 



STAR TREK has nine day window that runs Saturday through the following Sunday. One episode is delivered each week, so stations that have licensed two runs will repeat the episode during the 9 day exhibition period. The show can not be aired Monday through Friday. 



STAR TREK is closed captioned and in stereo on Channels 1 & 2 and SAP Mono Spanish on Channel ?. Delivery is in standard definition.



STAR TREK is scheduled by Paramount. 40 episodes will be included in the first 52 weeks.



STAR TREK is rated by Paramount and carries a TV Ratings icon. 



STAR TREK: ENTERPRISE Generic Format (14 minutes commercial time; 7 minutes National, 7 minutes Local.)


Segment 1, Break 1
2:02
National


Segment 2




Break 2 
1:01
National


Break 2
2:02
Local


Segment 3




Break 3 
2:32
Local


Segment 4




Break 4
2:02
National


Segment 5 




Break 5 
2:02
National


Segment 6




Break 6
2:32
Local


End Credits




Total Run Time
58:25



Various fee spots also appear.



Contact Information for STAR TREK: ENTERPRISE:


Advertising & Promotion
323-956-5534
Synopses, episodics, promo feeds


Program Lineups
323-956-5843
Make goods, preemptions, time changes


Broadcast Services
323-956-4470
Delivery, schedules and general information, and complete Generic Information




See also:

STAR TREK Title List


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Interesting, to be sure, but it doesn't answer when or where the fans get to see it.


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

I went to the local TV stations websites and got the e-mail addresses of the program directors. I've sent an e-mail to them to find out which channel has the syndication rights and what day and time it will air. Being it's a holiday weekend, I don't expect a response until next week.


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

Hmmm, more commercial time is being alloted for for a show originally broadcast when commercials usually took up 9-10 minutes of an hour time slot....
So....what part of the story line is getting cut ?


----------



## Eric K (Jul 15, 2001)

pagni said:


> Hmmm, more commercial time is being alloted for for a show originally broadcast when commercials usually took up 9-10 minutes of an hour time slot....
> So....what part of the story line is getting cut ?


The same parts that get cut any time it is being run on any syndicated station. unless it's been mentioned that it is specifically uncut (and running at an hour and a half) it's already been butchered a bazillion times on current TV.


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

Commercial time has increased exponentially over the years.
If you've got an hour time slot and you keep tipping the scales in favor of ad time the episode running length suffers from cuts. So over the years every time the episodes were shown (depending on the station broadcasting them) more and more was cut.
The point I was attempting to make (rhetorically): Why remaster, remix, enhance a program only to diminish it by cutting even more to the story line ? 
(thanks I already know the answer)


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I just sent the following to Mike Okuda...



> *Putting aside my concerns regarding the borderline revisionism this project implies, I do have one really big worry about this redoing of the old show: How is this going to effect the running time of the episodes? Are they going to stay at the original 52 minutes, or are we again going to have to suffer with versions that have been butchered beyond all recognition?*


Should get a response before too long.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Here in Canada when SPACE first aired the then newly digitally remastered episodes they ran them in their original length and with commercials only where they were originally cut to be. And SPACE also kept the commercial breaks to a minute or two. They did that for the first two daily runs and it was rather cool seeing TOS being broadcast as it had originally been.

Perhaps they may have the same arrangement with these new retouched episodes.


----------



## Richard Compton (Nov 21, 2000)

Here's a wild guess, but most of the redone effects will stay in. I'm sure they'll be on DVD sometime, complete.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Got an answer...



> *From Mike Okuda:*
> 
> Thanks for the note. I don't know exactly what's happening with regard to running times, but I do know that the versions of the episodes we've been working on are the original full-length NBC network cuts. I would strongly suspect that they will, indeed, do shorter versions for the current syndicated airings.
> 
> ...


I suspect that if we want the whole thing, we're gonna be stuck buying new DVD sets.


----------



## Flux Chiller (May 2, 2005)

Thanks for posting Mike Okuda's response. If he is involved I take back a lot of my previous negative comments - he has done good things for Trek over the years. Guess he has been sitting around trying to find things to do over the last couple of years.

Well, much as I love all things American, I hate all the commercials you guys suffer. Long live the BBC!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I also, thank you for posting Mike Okuda's response. I feel better now, and now more than before, look forward to the episodes.


----------



## Quintillus (Jul 2, 2002)

Lets chat a moment about the current method of syndication.

Syndication has little to do with the networks. It has to do with local stations having to fill hours and hours of broadcast time outside of what the network provides to them. Locally, on the weekends, I get _CSI_ on the ABC affiliate. I get _Smallville_, _Farscape_ and _Star Trek Enterprise_ on the CBS affiliate. I've got two versions of _Stargate_ on the Fox affiliate. These shows get some new graphics to repackage them (for example, _CSI_ is now _CSI: Weekends_. A year ago, someone was showing _X-Files Reopened_). 

My local CBS station shows _Star Trek Enterprise_ at 12:30am Sunday mornings. Next week, they are broadcasting the episode "Carbon Creek". The week after that, in the same after midnight timeslot, on the listings that just came out? _Stat Trek_ "Balance of Terror".

Do a listings search for _Star Trek Enterprise_ in your area, and that is when it will probably be on. If you don't have _Enterprise_, chances are you won't get Star Trek: TOS 2.0.


----------



## Quintillus (Jul 2, 2002)

Captain April said:


> I suspect that if we want the whole thing, we're gonna be stuck buying new DVD sets.


The only time Trek has been shown it's original length is when Sci-Fi did the 90 minute special edition episodes. When they reverted to the 60 minute time slot the episodes were cut back for commercials.

Most of us have only seen hacked up episodes for years.


----------



## Richard Compton (Nov 21, 2000)

G4 runs, along with Trek 2.0, Star Trek Uncut...the episodes run over an hour long with all their commercials.

That's a great tip about searching for Enterprise episodes being replaced with the ST SEs.

And speaking of those syndication things, I was trying to watch the first season of 24 on one of those Weekends repackings and they friggin stopped showing them like 15 episodes in! Annoying as heck.


----------



## Richard Compton (Nov 21, 2000)

Hey, I found it now. Sun, Sept. 17, 1AM. Local NBC affiliate. Cool!


----------



## jcd132 (Jan 13, 2000)

Woohoo! Found it in my local listings. Saturday, Sept. 16th at 1pm. The CAWAMY network? I think it used to be the local WB affilliate. Now it's called "My Network TV" with call letters WAMY.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Southern Colorado has on Sundays at 10:00 p.m. on the local Fox station.


----------



## schmidtjv (Apr 7, 2004)

Here in Seattle, it starts Saturday the 16th at 10pm on channel 11 (CW11, formerly UPN11). It replaces Star Trek: Enterprise.

John


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

When Star Trek first hit syndication in the early 70s, those of us here in Denver were rather blessed, because Channel 4 aired them uncut and in order. The only edits that were present was where the film had broken and had to be spliced (the one that comes to mind is "Spock's Brain", where a rather crude jump cut shows up when the landing party beams down; otherwise, they never cut a thing).

Then Channel 2 got the package and the butchering began. And I stopped watching.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Looks like Channel 2 KWGN has it, 10:00 pm on the 16th.


----------



## WickedYoungMan (Aug 10, 2005)

Some of you are asking "Where can I find this at."

TVGuide.com's local listings now run past the Sept. 16th weekend. All you have to do is go to the site, go to the "Local Listings," enter your zipcode, and search around your local broadcast stations listings for that weekend. 

However, a comprehensive station list has been assembled at this website:

http://trekmovie.com/tos-in-hd/hdtv-star-trek-tos-channel-list/

Right now it doesn't give air-times, but says which stations are airing it and in what cities. However, if you use TV Guide's Local Listings, this should, undoubtedly, help you know what station you're looking for to make your search a little easier!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thank you so very much!! I have been looking,looking, and nothing. Now got to fix the TV antenna.


----------



## zysurge (Sep 6, 2002)

Interesting - My local affiliate is listing two back-to back episodes on 9/16 at 5:00 and 6:00 PM. Balance of Terror and Miri.

Anyone else getting two?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Anybody finds out when and what channel in the NY area, please let me know. Must check this travesty out.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Like there was ever any doubt..........
The episode will be on the HD channel for KSTW-CW 11 here, 11.1, so that should be interesting.


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

Sweet! I've got it at 7:00 PM!

Or I would, if I had TV. I think I shall have to visit my parents that night.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Perhaps it's still too early for me, but I can not for the life of me find any listing for 9/16 for NJ, on TVGuide.com.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I believe it is showing on the new CW in Austin, TX at 9 pm.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*in NC*

The Raleigh station that now shows Enterprise on sunday afternoon has Balance of Terror listed for that timeslot two weeks from last sunday.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

John P said:


> Anybody finds out when and what channel in the NY area, please let me know. Must check this travesty out.


Such optimism...didn't you learn anything from Roddenberry's vision of the future? :tongue:


----------



## cinc2020 (May 10, 2004)

Hm. Looks like 2 AM on ABC Channel 2 in Atlanta, September 17th (Balance of Terror). Ouch. Prolly this means Star Trek will be on at ridiculous hours of the day from then on, though I don't know. However, it is unclear that this is the enhanced TOS. I don't watch the channel, so I'm not sure.

All the more reason I hope these come out on DVD. I hate trying to figure out when things air, and I hate commercials to boot.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

You couldn't keep John from watching this with an Army. He just likes to bi...er...complain.




spe130 said:


> Such optimism...didn't you learn anything from Roddenberry's vision of the future? :tongue:


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

*Satellite?*

Does anyone have info on when they will air for someone like myself that has Dish Network?

Jeff


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

OK, scoped it out locally and "Balance of Terror" is airing on UPN 38 in Little Rock on Sunday, 17 September at 9pm. They're airing "Miri" at midnight (Sunday night/Monday morning), tho, which seems a bit odd to me that they'd air a new episode so quickly.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Dang. Wish I knew when these are going to air in Canada! Wonder if "Space" will show them?


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> OK, scoped it out locally and "Balance of Terror" is airing on UPN 38 in Little Rock on Sunday, 17 September at 9pm. They're airing "Miri" at midnight (Sunday night/Monday morning), tho, which seems a bit odd to me that they'd air a new episode so quickly.


I actually still haven't found "BoT" in my local listings (or those for St. Louis) - everything says "Miri" - it would make sense to do an ep like that next, though - not much in the way of F/X besides the new CGI Big E and the orbital scenes of the duplicate Earth. That way they can work on an F/X heavy ep for the week after.

Edit: According to Yahoo! TV, the time has changed for my local channel and "BoT" is now listed for Saturday at 9pm for 60 minutes. Interestingly, when I checked the St. Louis listings it was scheduled for 65 minutes.


----------



## Jari (Apr 29, 2005)

I searched the Space site but no mention of it airing there, however with my dish i get lots of channels and the Fox Rochester has Miri on Sunday but no sign of Balance of Terror. Although that may change by the time it airs. 

I wonder when they will remaster BG-TOS as that series could do with a make over in the FX department.


----------



## WickedYoungMan (Aug 10, 2005)

John P said:


> Anybody finds out when and what channel in the NY area, please let me know. Must check this travesty out.


Look a couple of posts above yours.


----------



## 747 (Oct 11, 2001)

Has anyone found dates out of US? Anything for the UK? Cheers


----------



## Richard Compton (Nov 21, 2000)

spe130 said:


> I actually still haven't found "BoT" in my local listings (or those for St. Louis) - everything says "Miri" - it would make sense to do an ep like that next, though - not much in the way of F/X besides the new CGI Big E and the orbital scenes of the duplicate Earth. That way they can work on an F/X heavy ep for the week after.


Good point. I really hope they don't make brand new CG stock shots that they'll stick in the episodes with generic flybys and stuff. That'd be pretty lame.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

WickedYoungMan said:


> Look a couple of posts above yours.


 I did. It was useless. Gave me the station, but not the time and day.

I've since been told (Thanks, Ed) that it airs in the NY area on NBC early Monday morning, Sept 18, at 3:30 AM.

*3:30?!?!* :freak:

Nice to see NBC is showing the show the same respect they did 40 years ago 

So much for this "updated version" bringing in new young viewers. Who the heck is gonna bother at that hour?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Well, young people are the one's who tend to stay up really, really late, so maybe that's their plan? 

'Sides you old farts go to bed really early and aren't up yet at 3:30am, so it definitely won't be you!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Griffworks said:


> 'Sides you old farts go to bed really early and aren't up yet at 3:30am, so it definitely won't be you!


Speak for yourself, kiddo! :lol:

I'm always up. Besides, I'll sleep long enough, someday.


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

Dr. Brad said:


> Dang. Wish I knew when these are going to air in Canada! Wonder if "Space" will show them?



Hello all,


In NewfieLand on my Digital cable box there is no Info. yet. I'll be checking regularly and if I see any times I'll be a posting.

Later
Rob


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Thanks Rob (from the West Coast)


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't see it showing here in the Cincinnati area at all. Lovely..........


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

We found it on WSB Atlanta at 2:30am on Sunday the 17th.


----------



## SFCOM1 (Sep 3, 2002)

In Phoenix BoT will be airing at 9pm Saturday, with Miri on Sunday 3pm!

I'm setting the Digital recorder!


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Arrrrgh...I can't get anything to come up the same at different TV listings. TV Guide and TitanTV (whom my local broadcaster links to from their page) say Miri on Saturday at 7, BoT on Sunday at 9. Yahoo! TV says BoT Saturday at 9, Miri Sunday at 9.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I can't find a listing for my area. I know the station, but not the day or time.


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

This appears to be the first look at the new cgi effects...


http://www.aintitcool.com/images2006/TrekSE.mov


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

Even better link here...

http://www.startrek.com/startrek/vi...icle/25055.html


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I really want to see this. Searched like crazy on the webm but can't find out where on StarChoice I can find them. Forgive me purists, but I'll even upgrade our satellite package to see this!


----------



## Richard Compton (Nov 21, 2000)

Anybody that cannot find channel/time listings for their area, post your town/state/zip and cable provider so people here can help you look.


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

Krako's link got truncated - here is the full link:
http://www.startrek.com/startrek/view/news/article/25055.html


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

Richard Compton said:


> Anybody that cannot find channel/time listings for their area, post your town/state/zip and cable provider so people here can help you look.


Help me find Baltimore, Maryland 21222. My cable provider is Comcast.

Thanks!


----------



## schmidtjv (Apr 7, 2004)

*Hi-Rez pics of new CGI Enterprise*

Here are links to hi-rez versions of the two released pictures of the new CGI Enterprise:

http://www.trekmovie.com/images/newent1.jpg

http://www.trekmovie.com/images/newent2.jpg

Fascinating detail, and for all those following the Master Replicas detail discussions, the little red winkie is indeed included.

John


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Richard Compton said:


> Anybody that cannot find channel/time listings for their area, post your town/state/zip and cable provider so people here can help you look.



Still looking for time listing for Wayne/NJ/07470. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

schmidtjv said:


> Here are links to hi-rez versions of the two released pictures of the new CGI Enterprise.
> 
> the little red winkie is indeed included.


I'm not sure about the other augmentation evident in the posted images, but the "little red winkie" is much closer to what Richard Datin has described as being featured on the original 11-footer.

That particular detail is one the MR people seriously need to address. As reflected in their current prototype it's too big, solidly lit from one end to the other, and missing the red grain-of-wheet bulb altogether. Maybe it's just me, but I find it terribly distracting; the sort of thing my eye goes straight to everytime.

By the way, does anyone have a theory as to what the "little red winkie" is? According to Datin it was added to the production version at Roddenberry's request, and I can't help but wonder if he intended to be the phaser bank. 

Question for you FX guys: could a red grain-of-wheet bulb have served any practical purpose as far as the FX themselves were concerned (e.g. a visual reference point for the animators handling the phaser FX)?


----------



## Richard Compton (Nov 21, 2000)

Steve Mavronis said:


> Help me find Baltimore, Maryland 21222. My cable provider is Comcast.
> 
> Thanks!


I used tvguide.com and found Balance of Terror airing Sunday, Sept. 17 at 3am on WNUV 14. And Miri the next day, Monday at 1am the same channel.


----------



## Richard Compton (Nov 21, 2000)

Raist3001 said:


> Still looking for time listing for Wayne/NJ/07470. Any help would be appreciated


If I have the right cable system for you, it seems you have both regular and HD showing in your area. Balance of Terror, Mon., Sept. 18, 3:35am, WNBC 4 and WNBC-DT 704 (Same times).


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Richard Compton said:


> If I have the right cable system for you, it seems you have both regular and HD showing in your area. Balance of Terror, Mon., Sept. 18, 3:35am, WNBC 4 and WNBC-DT 704 (Same times).


Thanks Richard. I currently have Dish Network. Thanks for taking the time to find the listing. Reason I could not find it I guess is that I was not expecting it to air at 3:AM :-0


----------



## Jari (Apr 29, 2005)

Dr. Brad said:


> I really want to see this. Searched like crazy on the webm but can't find out where on StarChoice I can find them. Forgive me purists, but I'll even upgrade our satellite package to see this!


Brad i'm on Starchoice and channel 363 WUHF Fox Rochester: 

http://www.foxrochester.com/Schedule/

has Miri scheduled for Sunday the 17th at 6pm ET, no sign of Balance of Terror.

plus channel 361 WXYZ ABC Detroit:

http://www.wxyz.com/wxyz/whats_on_7/0,2132,WXYZ_15947,00.html

has 'BoT' at 2am ET Sunday.

I also emailed Space to see when/if they will air the new improved episodes but no reply yet.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Richard Compton said:


> If I have the right cable system for you, it seems you have both regular and HD showing in your area. Balance of Terror, Mon., Sept. 18, 3:35am, WNBC 4 and WNBC-DT 704 (Same times).


 Keep in mind that's Monday early morning, as in "set your VCR before you go to bed Sunday night."


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

John P said:


> Keep in mind that's Monday early morning, as in "set your VCR before you go to bed Sunday night."


Affirmative


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Hmm... just checked DirectTV and the only listings they have are on G4 (354), but I don't think this is the updated series. Also checked my local channels (Colorado Springs).


----------



## Richard Compton (Nov 21, 2000)

Raist3001 said:


> Thanks Richard. I currently have Dish Network. Thanks for taking the time to find the listing. Reason I could not find it I guess is that I was not expecting it to air at 3:AM :-0


Well, then I don't know if my information is of use to you. I checked local cable systems, not DN. Do they have the same programming all over the country except for local channels? Are you still able to get the channel I mentioned?


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Richard Compton said:


> Well, then I don't know if my information is of use to you. I checked local cable systems, not DN. Do they have the same programming all over the country except for local channels? Are you still able to get the channel I mentioned?



Richard, I checked TVguide.com at the time you specified and there is indeed a listing for Star Trek BOT at that time.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Carson Dyle said:


> By the way, does anyone have a theory as to what the "little red winkie" is? According to Datin it was added to the production version at Roddenberry's request, and I can't help but wonder if he intended to be the phaser bank.


Couple of theories. First is that is WAS intended to be a phaser turret. It extends and fires. Another theory is that it was the ion pod mentioned in "Court Martial." I find it hard to believe that they would add this to the model for a quick reference in a single episode. Phaser bank seems more plausible, however, when the phasers fire, we see twin beams. Twin beams from a single emitter? Did they use a beam splitter?


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

wheat

grain-of-_wheat_


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Rather interestingly, Miri isn't on the list I've seen of the first four or five episodes to air. I'm not sure why it keep cropping up.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Not sure what the winkle is, but my favorite theory for the phasers is that the three bumps on the ring around the sensor dome are phaser emitters, and the ring rotates to face two of them at the target to fire. That's the way Tom Sasser went with his Enterprise data sheet, and I like it as an explanation.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Jari said:


> Brad i'm on Starchoice and channel 363 WUHF Fox Rochester:
> 
> http://www.foxrochester.com/Schedule/
> 
> ...



Thanks Jari!


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

What's with these wierd timeslots in the middle of the night? You'd think Paramount would want it noticed (by more than just us) as part of the 40th aniversary!


----------



## Richard Compton (Nov 21, 2000)

I think it's replacing existing syndication deals so they're just sending along these TOS episodes in place of whatever else was showing, mostly Enterprise. I don't really know how syndication works in detail, but I assume Paramount/CBS/whoever just sets a price and and local markets either pay that or bid for it and put it on their schedule depending where they have space and how much viewer interest there is. If these shows become pretty popular they might start rescheduling them to different timeslots to increase viewership.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I think the crappy time slots are indicative of a local network that has no clue or very poor anticipation of these "enhanced" Star Trek episodes doing well. I seriously doubt that they'll ever do well if they're on at 3am-ish time slots.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

jheilman said:


> Couple of theories. First is that is WAS intended to be a phaser turret.


I posted the question on another thread, and it yielded the following response:



CessnaDriver said:


> I would bet it was a phaser turret and I would bet the light was indeed to aid the effects guys. I think somehow that did not get communicated to the FX guys or maybe they could just not see to make two beams come out of single spot.
> 
> Here it is referred to as a "phaser turret".......
> 
> http://startrekhistory.com/restoration/bluescreen.html


Hidden amongst the fine print within the amazing link above is this little tid-bit of info: 

_"Production changes, April '66: Saucer bottom: nav lights moved to 9 and 3 o'clock position, some portholes added, *"nipple with phaser turret" added below sensor dome*."_[/I]

Guess we can close the case on that one.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

" Phaser-Nipple "... ROFL...

_*" Mister Spock...deploy phaser nipple on my order... "*_


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

The series doesn't show up in the Comcast Washington DC area listings. Bummer!!!!!!! The local UPN station is showing baseball and paid programming.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Phaser nipple - holy Clooney Batsuits - now we know what movies this guy worked on!!

Huzz :jest:


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

Hello,

My Rogers PVR is only showing up till Friday at 6 pm. I should have a better idea in the morning.


Wish us luck.. that is Huzz and I. Tropical Storm Flo is moving up over us as I type. It was Just downgraded from a Hurricane few hours ago. 

gl Huzz
Rob


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Still no luck on the time for me. Getting mad, and going to turn green!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Sorry to hear that, Lloyd! I thought you'd found it locally. Dang, man.... 

FINALLY saw the Teaser Trailer from Trekweb. This is going to be awesome!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I am not giving up! I saw the trailer, and I will keep looking for a station that has it.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

So far no luck for me either. Just say the trailer though! Wow! Um... chillls.

Although the shuttlecraft and DY-100 looked awfully familiar... hmm.


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

Star Trek "remastered" trailer and Station List

Looks great!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Four Mad Men said:


> Although the shuttlecraft and DY-100 looked awfully familiar... hmm.


It had to be Chuck, who sold them your files.:jest:








I wouldn't do it.:devil::lol:


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

I found out WCPO (Channel 9) in Cincinnati is showing it at 0205 on Sunday the 17th, and then again at 1700.


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

Here In Boise It's gonna be on KNIN channel 9 Sat (16th) 7PM Balance of Terror sun (17th) 6pm Miri Sat (23rd) 7pm Devil in the Dark.


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

Getting station information is like milking a phaser nipple!


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

CessnaDriver's station list (thanks for that!!!) mentions it showing in DC on Saturday at 10:00 - TV Guide and Comcast line-up show a baseball game on the station at that time. Grrrrrr!!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Early Monday morning at 3:30 AM this week (BoT), and 3:00 AM next week (DitD). Guess that's the regular (ish!) time slot. Jeez.

Guess we'll watch it Monday evening.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Griffworks said:


> I think the crappy time slots are indicative of a local network that has no clue or very poor anticipation of these "enhanced" Star Trek episodes doing well. I seriously doubt that they'll ever do well if they're on at 3am-ish time slots.


I actually don't think/know, if they have much of a choice.
I think the program is just 'beamed' heh-heh, he said 'beamed',to the locals and they just re-send it out over the airwaves.

Now I do see a few correcsponding time slots which seems to support that idea. But also it looks like the station can decide on which 'beam' they want to ride.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*In Raleigh*

It's being aired at 6pm on sunday eve followed by Farscape.

Now THATS "must see TV"!


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

ClubTepes said:


> I actually don't think/know, if they have much of a choice.
> I think the program is just 'beamed' heh-heh, he said 'beamed',to the locals and they just re-send it out over the airwaves.
> 
> Now I do see a few correcsponding time slots which seems to support that idea. But also it looks like the station can decide on which 'beam' they want to ride.


Actually, they're getting it on only one or two feeds and recording for rebroadcast. That's why they're not going out in HD yet - most stations don't have the equipment to record an hour of HD for rebroadcast.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

After checking around on various sites I found the following stations here in Florida. Now don't blame me if any of the stations listed below don't show ST-TOS remix. Contact your local station from the list and ask them why they are not showing it.

Gainesville .............WGFL ...Sun 3:05 a.m. 
Jacksonville ...........WCWJ ..Sat 11:00 p.m. 
Miami ...................WBZL ...Sat 6:00 a.m. 
Orlando.................WKCF ...Sat 3:00 p.m. 
Panama City .........WJHG ...Sun 2:30 a.m. 
Tallahassee ..........WTLH ...Sun 10:00 p.m. 
Tampa .................WTTA ..Sat 4:00 p.m. 
West Palm Beach ...WTVX ..Sat 7:00 p.m.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Milking a phaser nipple indeed! Two of my stations are on the list but bless me if I can find the listings for them.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

If the local station on the list, don't show it, I will phaser down the building, and say the Romulans did it!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Thanks for the station guides... its odd that its showing at 3am on a Sunday, and my Tivo listing shows it as two half hour "Paid Programming" slots... maybe that will change as it gets closer.


----------



## Pidg (Jan 15, 2005)

WLUK Fox 11 Green Bay Wisconsin for me at 11:30 pm


----------



## Jari (Apr 29, 2005)

I read over at the Space ST Forum that Space will not be showing the remastered TOS, not during the first run anyways. But there was talk that it may show up on another network in the coming weeks but that was just rumour/gossip/wishful thinking/holo-fantasy program. So Canadian viewers will have to tune in to the US channel they get that airs it.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Anybody have any advice on a HD tuner recorder card for a Pentium 4 PC?

I'd like drop about a $100-150 of overtime bucks on a recorder tommorrow to record the remastered TOS on my PC, as my Sony DVD recorder is blue-ray capable. For awhile I'll only be able to play them from my PC but that's no big deal to me.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Four Mad Men said:


> Milking a phaser nipple indeed! Two of my stations are on the list but bless me if I can find the listings for them.


I went to tvguide.com and found the listing in my area (near Tampa Fl.) and found these episodes

Balance of Terror....Sat, Sep 16, 04:00 PM WTTA 6 
Balance of Terror....Sat, Sep 16, 04:00 PM WTTA 6 
Miri......................Mon, Sep 18, 12:00 AM WTTA 6 
Miri......................Mon, Sep 18, 12:00 AM WTTA 6 
Devil in the Dark.....Sat, Sep 23, 04:00 PM WTTA 6


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Jari said:


> I read over at the Space ST Forum that Space will not be showing the remastered TOS, not during the first run anyways. But there was talk that it may show up on another network in the coming weeks but that was just rumour/gossip/wishful thinking/holo-fantasy program. So Canadian viewers will have to tune in to the US channel they get that airs it.


I wonder why Space isn't showing them? I bet it's either financial or something to do with scheduling...

Brad.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Balance of Terror. Sunday at 6:00 PM.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Four Mad Men said:


> Balance of Terror. Sunday at 6:00 PM.


Boy, do I wish you were talking about Space (the Canadian Sci-Fu channel, I mean)


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Oops. Sorry if I temporarily mislead you. I just had a hard time tracking it down in my area but I finally found it.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Jari said:


> Brad i'm on Starchoice and channel 363 WUHF Fox Rochester:
> 
> http://www.foxrochester.com/Schedule/
> 
> ...



Okay, thanks Jari. Got the feed switched from Seattle to Detroit, the timer is set, and I'm ready to go! Even my wife is looking forward to this.


----------



## Jari (Apr 29, 2005)

Dr. Brad said:


> Okay, thanks Jari. Got the feed switched from Seattle to Detroit, the timer is set, and I'm ready to go! Even my wife is looking forward to this.


I switched my 'Nets East' Buffalo feed to the Detroit one, while keeping the Fox Rochester channel. I could have switched the Seattle feed to the Spokane channels as i do believe one of those channels will air it but WXYZ and WUHF is enough.

Also i never did get a reply to my email to Space, i guess they are too busy running Hilarious House of Frightenstein.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Well ... I just saw it and think it looked great!! No major changes but the enhancements were a nice boost to the show. Only complaint ... the Enterprise still looks too sterile. I wish EdenFX or some other special effects company had done it, but it still wasn't bad. Nice opening sequence as well. It was funny when there was a special effects shot in the credits that was obviously from the old effects, so it looks like they did not change anything in the ending credits. I loved the Romulan ship, especially the top view in which you could see the panels (almost like aztecing) on the hull.


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

Jari said:


> Also i never did get a reply to my email to Space, i guess they are too busy running Hilarious House of Frightenstein.




so true rofl


Rob


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

My wife and I are watching it now. I guess I was hoping for more along the lines of what EdenFX had done with the Defiant. My impressions are that the effects look like they were done in a rush. The CGI version of the Enterprise has less mass than the original, at least in some of the shots... I don't know. 

Romulan plasma blast looked kind of goofy the first time I saw it, but the second time, not quite as much. 

When the Romulan ship cloaked (view from underneath), the shift to cloaked mode was pretty lousy. Worse than the original. Way, way too much granularity in the effect. They said they didn't want to pull us out of the story, but seeing that sure does. It screams, "rush, low budget CGI effect!" I hate to complain, but nope. It could have been better. Not all the shots are bad, but compare the shots of the Defiant in "In a Mirror Darkly" to the shots of the Enterprise in "Balance of Terror" and see what you think. The spinning effect in the nacelles are rather unconvincing. I've seen fan-produced stuff that looks considerably better. The nacelles caps lack depth and they seem too light. Hey, maybe I'm just not used to it

Oh, one postive. The colour saturation of the transfer is better. At least they seem to have done that well.

Anyhow, I don't want to diss any one who likes it, but it's just not what I had hoped for. Maybe I'm too tired... 

Brad.


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

I happen to agree with ya 

plasma torp look too animated the Enterprise stood out way too much against the space background they also shortened the time a bit. the cloaking effect looked silly blinking in and out i kinda liked the old fading in and out effect better


----------



## Richard Compton (Nov 21, 2000)

Dr. Brad said:


> Not all the shots are bad, but compare the shots of the Defiant in "In a Mirror Darkly" to the shots of the Enterprise in "Balance of Terror" and see what you think.


Not to discount what EdenFX could have done here, but the two shows took very different approaches to their work. I would place the texturing/lighting work here above that of IAMD, but the animation below. However, the animation in this episode was mimicking that of TOS. However, I wouldn't put it past EdenFX to have done a better job on these updates. I saw their pitch sample and it was quite nice.

This is only a preliminary opinion in any event. I might want to see some DVD or HD quality comparisons in the future. I might very well completely change my mind.


----------



## Richard Compton (Nov 21, 2000)

Apparently only some people are getting the two episodes this week. My station showed BoT but there's no listing for Miri....guess I'll have to catch it later on.


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

Richard Compton said:


> Apparently only some people are getting the two episodes this week. My station showed BoT but there's no listing for Miri....guess I'll have to catch it later on.



Same here. Last night BofT was shown in HD and no sign of Miri. This was the ABC feed from Detroit. But tonight Terror and Miri will be shown on another station these will not be broadcast in HD.

Rob


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Locally we're getting BoT at 9pm w/"Miri" at midnight, I think.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Did anyone else get a few seconds of dead air during the broadcast or was that just from my local station. My station also did a poor job of inserting way too many commercials. At the end did anyone else see the story jump a few seconds during scene when the BOP blew itself up? 

All in all I agree with everyone else it could have been better but it wasn't that bad either.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I think the let down was due to one thing, trying to make the effects look as close to the original shots a s possible. The starfields were the same. The graininess (is that a word?), the motions were all attempts at integratng the shots. Enterprise had the luxury of shots being made for a show being produced in this time period, so the defiant could be crisp and clean. The new reimagined Trek? The desire to be as close to original as possible drove the production in this direction. I wonder why?


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Not as reworked as I'd like to have seen. Basically not too different than the original. I can see where the new shots still have to tie in with the other footage, but if you're not going to be a little more creative with shots, why bother at all. Would've been nice to have a more 'organic' or random energy pattern to the bussard collectors. I've always envisioned that part of the ship as being someplace you wouldn't want to get too close to. Would've also been nice to see a ghost of the Romulan ship briefly in the phaser bursts. Based on what I saw, I guess we won't be seeing a digital Gorn replacement anytime soon, or patching CG Ricardo Montalban and William Shatner heads on those ludicrously different stunt doubles. We'll have to leave that kind of trickery to Lucas' masters at ILM. Still, not bad and they've probably got more tricks up their sleeves. After all, this was the first one so I'll cut them some slack. But dammit-before this is over I wanna see someone walking past a window in a ship closeup! Little dissappointed that it seemed to be in stereo (possibly matrixed surround) but not true 5.1. The dialog seemed to come equally from the main left and right, but not the center channel.


----------



## Richard Compton (Nov 21, 2000)

ccbor said:


> Same here. Last night BofT was shown in HD and no sign of Miri. This was the ABC feed from Detroit. But tonight Terror and Miri will be shown on another station these will not be broadcast in HD.
> 
> Rob


You actually saw it in HD?


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

idman said:


> I happen to agree with ya
> 
> plasma torp look too animated the Enterprise stood out way too much against the space background i kinda liked the old fading in and out effect better


Yup that was my feeling. The dissolve looks like a PowerPoint transition...


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Another thought. I think I understand why they kept some of the old camera angles and motion (out of respect for the original), but I wouldn't have done that. No we've got this slick new CG ship with motion that still seems wrong. Why not improve the motion, too. That is absolutely necessary for me to "buy" the new version of the ship. My eye expects a more natural looking motion, but I don't get that and it's somewhat jarring.


----------



## Jari (Apr 29, 2005)

I get a total running time of 43:45 with the credits and the commercials taken out. How long was the original when it first aired, 52-53 min? They could have been done better with the effects, some scenes looked good and others no so. 

So what is the actual colour of the Bird of Prey? The scene that shows the belly view it looks overall light grey, while the scene of the top shows multi panel shades of dark greys, almost silver in places.


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

It was listed on my local station but they showed something else in it's place. Doesn't sound like I missed much.


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

I give it thumbs up. It's like someone turned the resolution way up. If your a PC gamer for the last ten years, you'll understand. Its like the difference between the first Tomb Raider and Tomb Raider Legend. And good grief, the effects shots are so short anyways. They never showed ships for very long.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

CessnaDriver said:


> I give it thumbs up. It's like someone turned the resolution way up. If your a PC gamer for the last ten years, you'll understand. Its like the difference between the first Tomb Raider and Tomb Raider Legend. And good grief, the effects shots are so short anyways. They never showed ships for very long.


With a few exeptions...Space Seed, The Doomsday Machine, The Ultimate Computer, etc. I'm really looking forward to those.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Dr. Brad said:


> Another thought. I think I understand why they kept some of the old camera angles and motion (out of respect for the original), but I wouldn't have done that. No we've got this slick new CG ship with motion that still seems wrong. Why not improve the motion, too. That is absolutely necessary for me to "buy" the new version of the ship. My eye expects a more natural looking motion, but I don't get that and it's somewhat jarring.


They did improve the motion. It's subtle, but quite noticeable to me. It looks far more "real."


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

It airs here in MEMPHIS at 2am Sunday night/Monday morning. I'll have to set the VCR. I haven't seen any promotion by the station that carries it and sent the program director an e-mail asking them to consider a better time slot. It went unanswered  Can't wait to see it. I hope I'm not as dissappointed as some of you were. I probally shouldn't have read the comments from those that have already seen it! Oh Well...


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

I was surprised that they left the old graphic for the neutral zone and sentry outposts. They said that exterior shots AND main view screen images were fair game for being redone. I figured with Okuda aboard, that he couldn't help but upgrade that one. Just a thought.


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

It sounds like, from the bits and pieces that I have read, that this was an opportunity missed. It could have been GREAT and sounds like it was only mediocre. What a shame! Shame on the powers that be that played it too safe! But on the flip side, we (Star Trek fans that post) are more than likely more critical that the average viewer. I will keep that in mind as it watch it. Maybe I won't be so dissappointed then.


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

It is possible these first shows are to gage view expectations and determine better ways to "enhance".


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

My mom watched "Balance of Terror" and said she didn't 
notice anything new!


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Did anybody else notice the balls on the end caps of the engines were appearing/disappearing?


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

spe130 said:


> They did improve the motion. It's subtle, but quite noticeable to me. It looks far more "real."


Yes, I guess you're right. It (the motion) certainly is improved in some of the shots. But in some the motion (or angle of the ship) is still off (to my eye). I just rewatched it today, and I enjoyed it more, though I still think the plasma bold from the Romulan ship is too cheesy. Still not as good as I had hoped, but maybe I was a bit too tired last night.  The ship looks better in some of the close-ups than other shots (to me). In some it looks too... I don't know, flat. Hopefully things will improve.

Brad.


----------



## saiyagohan (Aug 4, 2006)

*5 Scenes Cut out of original Episode of Balance of Terror*

Well I watched it just now and the Special effects for the ships were sweet,but either Paramount or the Station it aired on cut 5 scenes out of it,it aired for about 41 minutes with 19 minutes of commercials spliced into it.

The scene that was cut I am the most upset about is at the end where Stiles was knocked out and spock fired the Phasers,well when he fired them they did not show the Romulan ship after it was hit,it just jumped to Captian Kirk and the Romulan Commander speaking to one another before the Romulan Commander blew up his ship.

I do not know if it was like I said Paramount or the Fox Network that cut the scenes out,but it was a rip off for me to stay up this late and watch. I do not know if anyone else saw scenes cut,but if they did cut them and they are cut when the new DVD releases of these are put out,then they are not worth the money.

I will wait to see more,but for now I am sticking to the original TOS on DVD I already have.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Local stations are managing the time cuts on their own. There doesn't seem to be much missing from my local broadcasts - I'm timing BoT right now.

One interesting thing to note - I'm recording the episodes to DVD from analog cable, two to a disc (not maxiumum resolution). They look just about as good as my DVD sets, and the colors are definately better.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi Folks,Just saw most of Balance of Terror remastered and all I can say is this,Some effects new were o.k. some were not.That new CGI Enterprise is no replacement for the original Enterprise and in some cases looks worse.The Original effects still hold up.Some of the new Romulan ship shots were o.k.The comet effect was not bad,the plasma energy weapon effect remastered sucked.Sorry but they proved the Original effects for the most part were great and still are.In the Original Star Trek the Old Enterprise looked real.The remastered Star Trek is no replacement for the Original,I'm watching the updated version out of curiosity only,Guy Schlicter.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

I liked it. I thought it was every bit the original episode (aside from local broadcast cuts - very annoying). Had they done all new ship angles, passes, or line of flight, everyone would be screaming that they RUINED the feel of the show. The impression I came away with was that they made it look like it would have done if it were filmed with modern camera resolution and processing. In the original version, the ship always looked grainy. It never had consistent color (ref. all the eternal debate: "what is the real color?" The ONLY thing I did not like was the spinning warp engine effects. The original, as I have seen it, has two layers of lights: constant on and flashing behind, combined with a spinning disc. That depth of color and light was missing.

One change I would enjoy is making the ship's details consistent throughout all the shots. I can't watch an old episode without saying, "1st version, 3rd version, back to 1st version..."


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

Any screenshots yet from the newly aired shows?


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Trek BBS old vs new screencap thread


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Cool, one fellow on the TrekBBs claims that Paramount is using my plans for the DY-100. Don't know how he knows that but I'm flattered if it is true.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

X15-A2 said:


> Cool, one fellow on the TrekBBs claims that Paramount is using my plans for the DY-100. Don't know how he knows that but I'm flattered if it is true.


 How much they payin' ya?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I didn't get to see BOT, but I didn't miss much. The screen captures, showed me ,TOS dvd is still better.


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

Phil,

I think it's because an art department computer screen visible in one of the previews shows a blueprint of the Botany Bay. I thought the same thing when I saw it, but I didn't bring up my copy of your file to compare it.

If they're smart, they'll base their shuttlecraft on your plans, too. :thumbsup:

M.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

My local station that was airing this changed the date sometime after last Sunday the 9th. It was originally scheduled to have aired this last Sunday the 17th at 9pm. However, the bastiches changed it all up to a Saturday night showing on the 16th. I found out when I went to watch it Sunday night... Grrr....  

Anyhow, next airings are at the same UnGodly times that most everyone else is having to put up with. I guess they _want_ this to be a failure where drawing in new fans is concerned...?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

X15-A2 said:


> Cool, one fellow on the TrekBBs claims that Paramount is using my plans for the DY-100. Don't know how he knows that but I'm flattered if it is true.


Congratulations, Charles! Now ya gotta go to WonderFest, but this time they need to put you on the Guests List so you can talk about this, as well as your BSG Mark II shuttle! That way you won't have any excuse _not_ to attend!


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

Griffworks said:


> I guess they _want_ this to be a failure where drawing in new fans is concerned...?



My big worry is that if it fails to get decent ratings they will abandon doing the whole series. I assume they have not done them all yet and are airing them as they go somewhat. Anyone know? 

Though I would expect completing the series if only for DVD sales.


----------



## Commander Dan (Mar 22, 2001)

Haven’t seen any episodes yet, but I did check out the comparison shots posted for Balance of Terror.

Did they not “fix” the shots so the Enterprise is firing phasers for that episode? All of the dialog refers to phaser fire, yet in the original, the photon torpedo optical was mistakenly used. (...or was it a mistake?)

Did they fix this, or just make snazzy new CGI shots of the same wrong effect?


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

they were "pulsed" phasers


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

They hadn't come up with photon torpedoes yet when the filmed BOT, so to keep with the submarine analogy, they had the phasers to act like depth charges.

I suspect this might have been the impetus to come up with the photon torpedo concept, after having it pointed out that having a beam weapon act like that is a little silly.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Commander Dan said:


> Haven’t seen any episodes yet, but I did check out the comparison shots posted for Balance of Terror.
> 
> Did they not “fix” the shots so the Enterprise is firing phasers for that episode? All of the dialog refers to phaser fire, yet in the original, the photon torpedo optical was mistakenly used. (...or was it a mistake?)
> 
> Did they fix this, or just make snazzy new CGI shots of the same wrong effect?


Oh, for the love of Dog...someone _still _didn't get the memo that Stiles reports that the phasers are set for "proximity blast?" :drunk:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Easy, now. We're how many pages in to this subject...? And there are how many different threads just in Hobby Talk? Sometimes folks miss stuff. Happens w/me all the time. Especially when I go in to SKIM MODE.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

spe130 said:


> Oh, for the love of Dog...someone _still _didn't get the memo that Stiles reports that the phasers are set for "proximity blast?" :drunk:


Yeah .... the love of DOG!


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> Easy, now. We're how many pages in to this subject...? And there are how many different threads just in Hobby Talk? Sometimes folks miss stuff. Happens w/me all the time. Especially when I go in to SKIM MODE.


Yeah, but it's been the only thing anyone's been able to talk about since the first screenshots of the enhanced BoT were released. If anyone has missed the memo at this point, it's not my fault.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Yeah, I get ya. The thing I've seen everyone talking about the most that they think should have been changed, tho, is the Neutral Zone Map. 'Course, had they changed it, LOTS of people would've complained about that, as well.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

They should have definately changed the tactical map. They could have made it look more like something the Big E's computer could generate while still maintaining the "TOS feel."


----------



## Commander Dan (Mar 22, 2001)

spe130 said:


> Yeah, but it's been the only thing anyone's been able to talk about since the first screenshots of the enhanced BoT were released. If anyone has missed the memo at this point, it's not my fault.


In my defense, I have been without internet access for about a week, and just recently saw the screenshots.

I skimmed this thread, and even did a text search for “photon” on several of its pages (albeit not all), but found nothing.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Ok...just peek out from under that rock more often... 

j/k, j/k


----------

